# Guide inserts



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

Can ceramic inserts be replaced or does the whole guide have to be replaced? I'm missing the 3rd one on a 10ft surf rod. I cab probably use it with the whole guide snipped off if needed. Nobody around here to do the work in my part of the world.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

They can, but it's not the best way and doesn't always work. Best is to replace the guide.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Replacing the guide can be relatively easy if there's not a place to close to you. You don't need any fancy tools or anything. Having broken guides and having to replace them myself led me down the path of building my own rods.

Watch a few YouTube videos to get an idea of what it takes.

Mudhole.com is a good resource. There may be others, but that's the one I use.

Call Mudhole up, explain the situation. They'll sell you the correct guide, a spool of thread, and some special epoxy that stays flexible when cured. You can make a jig to put your rod on out of cardboard and do most of the work by hand.

Ask for the quick setting epoxy, and put on multiple light coats if you're going to be turning by hand.


----------

